# Twisp Tyko



## Faraaz (19/12/18)

@Mic Lazzari @HPBotha 

Could we please get an intro, looks interesting 

Too lazy/don’t have the time to go to the kiosk and check it out


----------



## Mic Lazzari (19/12/18)

Faraaz said:


> @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha
> 
> Could we please get an intro, looks interesting
> 
> Too lazy/don’t have the time to go to the kiosk and check it out



 ... of course, @Faraaz 
I will get HB on it pronto! It is interesting! Great great upgrade ... especially if you enjoy MTL. But it is a Hybrid.

PS: Do you find a lot of value in our Design Breakdowns? Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Faraaz (19/12/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> ... of course, @Faraaz
> I will get HB on it pronto! It is interesting! Great great upgrade ... especially if you enjoy MTL. But it is a Hybrid.
> 
> PS: Do you find a lot of value in our Design Breakdowns? Any suggestions welcome.



Not really a lot of value in a detailed design breakdown but just a simple one to see what it compares to , wattage , functions etc 

A bit hefty price tag (understand the marketing cost, warranty, spares back up for a long time etc) contributes to that


----------



## Faraaz (19/12/18)

Meant hefty price tag for me not just ordering one for the sake of science lol 

Need a bit more info before ordering one


----------



## RainstormZA (19/12/18)

@Faraaz where did you get that info from? I can't find anything on it


----------



## Faraaz (19/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @Faraaz where did you get that info from? I can't find anything on it


About the launch of the Twisp Tyko ? 

If so, from their Facebook and Instagram pages

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/12/18)

For anyone else wondering what's this:

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/12/18)

Thanks guys, Google shows me nothing and the Twisp website isn't showing anything about it.


----------



## Faraaz (19/12/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Thanks guys, Google shows me nothing and the Twisp website isn't showing anything about it.


Hence I’m asking here lol , I think the website is being revamped (it’s been a while though), so I assume that’s why there’s nothing there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)




----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (20/12/18)

I wonder which Joyetech device has been copied to make this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (20/12/18)

Very informative, thank you @Mic Lazzari. Same coil units for the Tyko and Arcus?


----------



## Faraaz (20/12/18)

Thank you @Mic Lazzari , much appreciated

What is the pricing on coils ?


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)

Andre said:


> Very informative, thank you @Mic Lazzari. Same coil units for the Tyko and Arcus?



No ... different coils. Different experience. Tyko has a very intense and bold flavour but suits those that prefer a slightly looser draw. Arcus is finely tuned for a premium MTL experience with a tighter draw and more intense throat hit. I would say the Arcus flavour is also more accurate. Speakers are a good analogy ... some are super accurate reference speakers (Arcus) with a flat response curve and used by those audiophiles wanting the most faithful reproduction of acoustic music or for mixing. But some music sounds better on speakers with a mid-range or base boost (Tyko) for those that want to rock out

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


> I wonder which Joyetech device has been copied to make this



No comparison, @ace_d_house_cat . For Joyetech, it is important that the product be as cheap as possible. This is not our main design goal - we want the experience of using our products to be as great as possible. The choice is yours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (20/12/18)

Mic Lazzari said:


> No ... different coils. Different experience. Tyko has a very intense and bold flavour but suits those that prefer a slightly looser draw. Arcus is finely tuned for a premium MTL experience with a tighter draw and more intense throat hit. I would say the Arcus flavour is also more accurate. Speakers are a good analogy ... some are super accurate reference speakers (Arcus) with a flat response curve and used by those audiophiles wanting the most faithful reproduction of acoustic music or for mixing. But some music sounds better on speakers with a mid-range or base boost (Tyko) for those that want to rock out


Seems like the Tyko is for me, always needing a restricted stealth DL with decent power, seems like i will have to go out and try it now

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (20/12/18)

Faraaz said:


> Thank you @Mic Lazzari , much appreciated
> 
> What is the pricing on coils ?



@Twisp , can you help @Faraaz out with this question?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (20/12/18)

Hi there everyone, i just posted the Tyko AIO overview. Sorry for the delay - I'll do the same for the S•Mod soon enough as well 

@Faraaz hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NH811 (23/12/18)

Faraaz said:


> @Mic Lazzari @HPBotha
> 
> Could we please get an intro, looks interesting
> 
> Too lazy/don’t have the time to go to the kiosk and check it out




Howzit...

Bought my Twisp TYKO about 2 days ago, already experiencing problems with it. Seems as if the liquid (using Twisp Rebel Ice) does not 'soak' into the coil very well. after a few draws there is no flavor and you get a burnt taste... I experienced a similar problem with my Twisp ION. Hoping that this is just a once off issue with the coil... Will go to a Twisp stand and have them check it out. (anyone else experiencing this problem???)

Other than that, its been a pleasant experience, the draw is nice and smooth, variable airflow works a lot better than previous devices... battery is amazing (still have 40% life after 2 days of frequent use)... decent size device, nice and compact. 

Keep in mind that you have to buy a separate pack of STL coils to use the device as STL. the MTL works well, decent throat hit. 

Hope this helps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/18)

Welcome to the forum @NH811 
Hope you get it sorted


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (23/12/18)

NH811 said:


> Howzit...
> 
> Bought my Twisp TYKO about 2 days ago, already experiencing problems with it. Seems as if the liquid (using Twisp Rebel Ice) does not 'soak' into the coil very well. after a few draws there is no flavor and you get a burnt taste... I experienced a similar problem with my Twisp ION. Hoping that this is just a once off issue with the coil... Will go to a Twisp stand and have them check it out. (anyone else experiencing this problem???)
> 
> ...



Did you prime the coil?


----------



## Faraaz (23/12/18)

NH811 said:


> Howzit...
> 
> Bought my Twisp TYKO about 2 days ago, already experiencing problems with it. Seems as if the liquid (using Twisp Rebel Ice) does not 'soak' into the coil very well. after a few draws there is no flavor and you get a burnt taste... I experienced a similar problem with my Twisp ION. Hoping that this is just a once off issue with the coil... Will go to a Twisp stand and have them check it out. (anyone else experiencing this problem???)
> 
> ...


I read on Facebook that guys are having problems with the two Ice flavours burning coils, hope you primed it well 

I however went out to test it and it’s not what I was expecting , however as @Silver says, maybe I also need time at home in my own space to try it out and not in a noisy mall with only one strength in it to test , flavour was dead, airflow was way toooooo much, even with one notch open only and the battery was full , I should again when it’s not so busy 

On the other note @Silver , I know it’s the wrong thread, but the mango ice pod is out and I believe the rebel ice pod is coming soon , @Mic Lazzari listened to you lol , it’s not ice ice as we like it but the mango is not bad at all , can’t wait for the rebel ice

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/18)

Faraaz said:


> I read on Facebook that guys are having problems with the two Ice flavours burning coils, hope you primed it well
> 
> I however went out to test it and it’s not what I was expecting , however as @Silver says, maybe I also need time at home in my own space to try it out and not in a noisy mall with only one strength in it to test , flavour was dead, airflow was way toooooo much, even with one notch open only and the battery was full , I should again when it’s not so busy
> 
> On the other note @Silver , I know it’s the wrong thread, but the mango ice pod is out and I believe the rebel ice pod is coming soon , @Mic Lazzari listened to you lol , it’s not ice ice as we like it but the mango is not bad at all , can’t wait for the rebel ice



Thanks for the reminder @Faraaz 
I need to try these pods when i get a chance!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NH811 (24/12/18)

Silver said:


> Welcome to the forum @NH811
> Hope you get it sorted




Thanks!

Spoke a guy at Twisp, he told me that the coil was burnt out (which is disappointing after 2 days of use) ... so I changed the coil... it worked well for a while, starting to feel like the problem is cropping up again... 

Pack of 3 coils costs R169 for either STL or MTL.


----------



## Silver (24/12/18)

NH811 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Spoke a guy at Twisp, he told me that the coil was burnt out (which is disappointing after 2 days of use) ... so I changed the coil... it worked well for a while, starting to feel like the problem is cropping up again...
> 
> Pack of 3 coils costs R169 for either STL or MTL.



Maybe a dud batch of coils @NH811 ?

That is not good to hear
Maybe you can track each coil (ie number of days till burnt taste) - then go back to the store or get in touch with customer service at Twisp - and explain to them your experiences. Maybe they can help out.


----------



## NH811 (24/12/18)

Faraaz said:


> I read on Facebook that guys are having problems with the two Ice flavours burning coils, hope you primed it well
> 
> I however went out to test it and it’s not what I was expecting , however as @Silver says, maybe I also need time at home in my own space to try it out and not in a noisy mall with only one strength in it to test , flavour was dead, airflow was way toooooo much, even with one notch open only and the battery was full , I should again when it’s not so busy
> 
> On the other note @Silver , I know it’s the wrong thread, but the mango ice pod is out and I believe the rebel ice pod is coming soon , @Mic Lazzari listened to you lol , it’s not ice ice as we like it but the mango is not bad at all , can’t wait for the rebel ice




@Faraaz the coil was initially primed by someone from the Twisp stand, ended up priming it regularly once the problems started... 

I started experiencing the burnt taste when i used some of my peach liquid.... but maybe the Rebel Ice did the damage by then.


----------



## Faraaz (24/12/18)

NH811 said:


> @Faraaz the coil was initially primed by someone from the Twisp stand, ended up priming it regularly once the problems started...
> 
> I started experiencing the burnt taste when i used some of my peach liquid.... but maybe the Rebel Ice did the damage by then.


Sometimes they don’t even know how to prime it properly, check YouTube videos 

Did you change the coil and still have issues ?


----------



## Faraaz (24/12/18)

NH811 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Spoke a guy at Twisp, he told me that the coil was burnt out (which is disappointing after 2 days of use) ... so I changed the coil... it worked well for a while, starting to feel like the problem is cropping up again...
> 
> Pack of 3 coils costs R169 for either STL or MTL.


Sorry I only see now that you experiencing problems with not only one coil, strange , they told me a 3 pack is R180 at our kiosk


----------



## NH811 (24/12/18)

Faraaz said:


> Sometimes they don’t even know how to prime it properly, check YouTube videos
> 
> Did you change the coil and still have issues ?




Coil changed last night, slight burnt taste. 

Managed to find the Facebook post, a few other people using the new Ice flavours are having the same problem. 

I reached out to Twisp, lets see what they can do to help... a new pack of coils and a new liquid maybe... Keeping my fingers crossed...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pratz (25/12/18)

NH811 said:


> Coil changed last night, slight burnt taste.
> 
> Managed to find the Facebook post, a few other people using the new Ice flavours are having the same problem.
> 
> I reached out to Twisp, lets see what they can do to help... a new pack of coils and a new liquid maybe... Keeping my fingers crossed...



Hi guys,
I live in Zim and have been using the Twisp Ion, i would like to upgrade and i'm looking at the either the Tyko Aio or Arcus Aio.
Problem is i have to get a friend to buy it for me and send it down, so unable to go to the Twist kiosk and try.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Silver (25/12/18)

Welcome to the forum @Pratz 

Hope someone familiar with those devices can try to help advise you


----------



## Faraaz (25/12/18)

Pratz said:


> Hi guys,
> I live in Zim and have been using the Twisp Ion, i would like to upgrade and i'm looking at the either the Tyko Aio or Arcus Aio.
> Problem is i have to get a friend to buy it for me and send it down, so unable to go to the Twist kiosk and try.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


As @Silver said you would have to get someone that’s familiar with it to give more detail 

But the info I received at the kiosk was, the Tyko is a replacement for the ion and the arcus is the replacement for the Aero X

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (25/12/18)

Pratz said:


> Hi guys,
> I live in Zim and have been using the Twisp Ion, i would like to upgrade and i'm looking at the either the Tyko Aio or Arcus Aio.
> Problem is i have to get a friend to buy it for me and send it down, so unable to go to the Twist kiosk and try.
> Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


For MTL only, the Arcus for sure. See this post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faraaz (25/12/18)

Andre said:


> For MTL only, the Arcus for sure. See this post.


Somehow the clearo 2 feels like the best device there , do you own an arcus ?


----------



## Andre (25/12/18)

Faraaz said:


> Somehow the clearo 2 feels like the best device there , do you own an arcus ?


No, but @Pratz asked for a choice between the Tyko and the Arcus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pratz (26/12/18)

Andre said:


> No, but @Pratz asked for a choice between the Tyko and the Arcus.



Thanks for your responses guys, the struggle is real. I’m not even sure but I think my Twisp Ion is a Mtl so thinking of maybe going with Tyko Aio but read a post saying coils keep burning out, so now thinking of Arcus Aio ‍


----------



## NH811 (28/12/18)

Pratz said:


> Thanks for your responses guys, the struggle is real. I’m not even sure but I think my Twisp Ion is a Mtl so thinking of maybe going with Tyko Aio but read a post saying coils keep burning out, so now thinking of Arcus Aio ‍




Howzit @Pratz 

The Ion is MTL... Stay away from the Tyko, people who have bought it (including myself) are not enjoying it. There is definitely an issue with the coil, Twisp SA has not been very useful, they simply told me to 'prime' my coil. 

Also, stay away from Twisp Ice flavours, Twisp SA has confirmed that the menthol used in the liquid decreases the lifespan of the coil. 

Arcus seems like your best option right now...


----------



## Pratz (28/12/18)

Hi NH811, 

Thank u so much, really appreciate it.
Will go with the Arcus Aio


----------



## Pratz (3/1/19)

Hi Guys, 
So i got my Arcus Aio, I can't say its as fantastic as Twisp say.
Its pretty much the same Hit as the Twisp Ion only difference is battery lasts much longer.
So guess what im back in the search for a device that gives a good throat Hit.


----------



## Andre (3/1/19)

Pratz said:


> Hi Guys,
> So i got my Arcus Aio, I can't say its as fantastic as Twisp say.
> Its pretty much the same Hit as the Twisp Ion only difference is battery lasts much longer.
> So guess what im back in the search for a device that gives a good throat Hit.


Nicotine content is the main contributor to throat hit. What nic strength are you vaping?


----------



## Pratz (4/1/19)

Hi @Andre 
Im vaping the Twisp 18mg, I've just changed the mouthpiece and put my Twisp Ion mouthpiece on and im getting a better throat Hit.
Also not sure why but the Arcus Aio keeps leaking into battery, im having to clean it 5-6 times a day.
I hope its not the coil already as its only been 3 days.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PaulaMoz (8/1/19)

For a follow up on the Tyko. I had a friend buy one for me in SA and then my heart sank when I read the issues people were having on the day I received my device. Definitely stay away from the new ice flavours - serious coil killers! I've been using the general Signature 18mg range of flavours and my coils are lasting. I'm sorry that the Aero X has been discontinued - to me that was the best device ever! With the airflow closed to last two holes the Tyko gives a nice throat hit.

I now need to add an edit to this post that I made earlier today - my coil is tasting burnt already two days in, and no "ice" flavours has been used, only the Pear & Litchi. This is very disappointing as its my 3rd coil since the 4th....and living outside of SA I need coils to last much longer. Have messaged Twisp, so hope I get some response


----------



## KarlDP (8/1/19)

Having a major problem with the Mango Ice and Rebel ice juices at the mo. My coils don't even last 2 days in my Arcus at the moment with these juices.

Going thru a pack of coils a week.. Eish

Gonna go have a look at the Tyko when i get to a kiosk again..


----------



## Twisp (8/1/19)

Mic Lazzari said:


> @Twisp , can you help @Faraaz out with this question?


@Faraaz the Tyko coils go for R179,95 for a 3 pack.


----------



## NH811 (9/1/19)

PaulaMoz said:


> For a follow up on the Tyko. I had a friend buy one for me in SA and then my heart sank when I read the issues people were having on the day I received my device. Definitely stay away from the new ice flavours - serious coil killers! I've been using the general Signature 18mg range of flavours and my coils are lasting. I'm sorry that the Aero X has been discontinued - to me that was the best device ever! With the airflow closed to last two holes the Tyko gives a nice throat hit.
> 
> I now need to add an edit to this post that I made earlier today - my coil is tasting burnt already two days in, and no "ice" flavours has been used, only the Pear & Litchi. This is very disappointing as its my 3rd coil since the 4th....and living outside of SA I need coils to last much longer. Have messaged Twisp, so hope I get some response



Hi @PaulaMoz 

I managed to get in touch with Twisp SA's customer care line about the coils burning up as well as the ice flavours... it has been almost 2 weeks and the only feedback I have gotten from Twisp is that my feedback is "pending"... hope you have had better luck with them? 

Finally got a new pack of MTL coils for my Tyko... trying apple 18mg this time, hoping that the coils last.


----------



## PaulaMoz (12/1/19)

NH811 said:


> Hi @PaulaMoz
> 
> I managed to get in touch with Twisp SA's customer care line about the coils burning up as well as the ice flavours... it has been almost 2 weeks and the only feedback I have gotten from Twisp is that my feedback is "pending"... hope you have had better luck with them?
> 
> Finally got a new pack of MTL coils for my Tyko... trying apple 18mg this time, hoping that the coils last.


I got a phone call from their customer care and was told to prime my coils by putting at least 7 drops per hole prior to inserting the coil. Letting it "sit" for about 29 mins, dry pull then fire. It's rather a messy job - 7 drops per hole. My coil lasted only a day longer - which is not much use at all. I will be meeting with someone early Feb to discuss the issue and hopefully get to the bottom of this. There is no point me having this device if my coils burn out so quickly - and will be a total waste of money. I'll make a follow up once I've had my meeting.
I hope you've had some better luck with your new coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HPBotha (14/1/19)

Good morning, and happy new year - thanks for the great info here people. i have flagged it with the team, as we are all back from our holidays. 

I will report back as soon as i have some clarity.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (14/1/19)

Hi Guys,
Compliments of the season to everyone.
I am officially back and catching up on everything. Sorry to hear of some of these issues - will get back to you guys with feedback.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Pratz (17/1/19)

Hi guys, so im enough of my Arcus Aio leaking, ive messed quite a few shorts and shirts.
Can anyone advise me on a similar size Vape from any company, im enough of Twisp.
Basically im looking for something similar to the Arcus Aio or smaller in size and the battery to last a day.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Andre (17/1/19)

Pratz said:


> Hi guys, so im enough of my Arcus Aio leaking, ive messed quite a few shorts and shirts.
> Can anyone advise me on a similar size Vape from any company, im enough of Twisp.
> Basically im looking for something similar to the Arcus Aio or smaller in size and the battery to last a day.
> Thanks in advance


Consider the Aspire Nautilus AIO. Big 4.5 ml capacity. Those coils are legendary and widely available. 1000 mAh battery should last you the day.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (17/1/19)

Pratz said:


> Hi guys, so im enough of my Arcus Aio leaking, ive messed quite a few shorts and shirts.
> Can anyone advise me on a similar size Vape from any company, im enough of Twisp.
> Basically im looking for something similar to the Arcus Aio or smaller in size and the battery to last a day.
> Thanks in advance



Hi @Pratz 
I find it strange that you have been having leaking issues with the Arcus AIO. Here are a few recommendations:

Make sure all the seals are in place.
Remove the Tank Top and the Atomizer Base ... and make sure the components are securely tightened and screwed together. Then reassemble the base and cap (these parts do not need to be overtightened (finger tight should suffice).
When opening the tank to refill, be quick and replace the cap as quickly as possible. When the cap is removed, the liquid will start to wick quickly into the coil area and leak out the vents. Never leave the tank unnecessarily open for more time than is required.
The Arcus AIO is made to exacting standards and should not give any leakage problems unless air is able to get in somehow. This can only happen if the tank is not properly assembled or sealed (this can be the case even straight out the box), or the the top cap is not properly closed and sealed.

Let me know if this helps at all.
The Arcus Tank on our tiny S-Mod is shorter and will last you longer (2100 mAh). I can't think of anything better than the Arcus AIO to recommend

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mic Lazzari (17/1/19)

PS: Here are some advantages the Arcus AIO has:

The Arcus AIO has a bigger battery 1500 mAh (both use 1.8Ω) .... so longer battery life.
It has Variable Wattage control (9W - 15W) and Constant Power Output (Regulated wattage at each setting).
It has a very easy to adjust and very refined airflow control system.
It also comes with a 6 month local warranty.


----------



## Liz (28/2/19)

NH811 said:


> @Faraaz the coil was initially primed by someone from the Twisp stand, ended up priming it regularly once the problems started...
> 
> I started experiencing the burnt taste when i used some of my peach liquid.... but maybe the Rebel Ice did the damage by then.


----------



## Liz (28/2/19)

Got my Tyko 3 weeks ago. Same problem with burnt tast using rebel ice flavor. The lady at twisp soaked the coil and all seemed fine for a wile but problem persisted . Took it back they tested the battery and said it was faulty. Gave me a new battery got home soaked a new coil.... same problem. Soaked yet another coil with polar mint and walla problem gone!!!! I think its the rebel flavors that dont soak well in the coils...

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Raymond7905 (5/4/19)

NH811 said:


> Howzit...
> 
> Bought my Twisp TYKO about 2 days ago, already experiencing problems with it. Seems as if the liquid (using Twisp Rebel Ice) does not 'soak' into the coil very well. after a few draws there is no flavor and you get a burnt taste... I experienced a similar problem with my Twisp ION. Hoping that this is just a once off issue with the coil... Will go to a Twisp stand and have them check it out. (anyone else experiencing this problem???)
> 
> ...


I'm extremely disappointed with the Tyko. I'm on my 4th coil, which is now also burnt out and I've only owned the device for 6 days.

My previous Twisp was the Vega. The coil lasted 4 weeks easily. Big mistake buying the Tyko.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kenneth J Rudy (6/4/19)

have had the exact same issues, the tkyo coils last about 3 days max until you get a burnt cotton taste. I really regret buying this product, especially because of the fact I bought two, one for me and one for my girlfriend. Now I'm sitting with two useless devices. 

I just can't afford to spend R360 a week on coils (thats is if the East London branch even has stock which they rarely do)

Just super disappointed, the device itself has a very good build quality and a very stylish design but is totally let down by the coils.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (6/4/19)

good Morning! are you guys (@Liz, @Kenneth J Rudy and @Raymond7905 ) only getting the short coil life on a specific juice (Ice rebel) or on other Twisp/ non-Twisp 50/50 VG/PG juices?


----------



## Kenneth J Rudy (6/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> good Morning! are you guys (@Liz, @Kenneth J Rudy and @Raymond7905 ) only getting the short coil life on a specific juice (Ice rebel) or on other Twisp/ non-Twisp 50/50 VG/PG juices?



For me it's worse with the official twisp flavours. With non twisp juice you get a day or two longer but still nowhere near 2 weeks like the salesman promised.


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/4/19)

Kenneth J Rudy said:


> For me it's worse with the official twisp flavours. With non twisp juice you get a day or two longer but still nowhere near 2 weeks like the salesman promised.



I also use non-Twisp Nic salts, but I have the Arcus. I get more than 2 weeks on my Arcus coils (I use it only to get my nic hit during the day) I think there might be something wrong with your coils, or maybe the batch of the coils. Tagging @Mic Lazzari and @Twisp to see if they can help you out.


----------



## Mic Lazzari (17/4/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> I also use non-Twisp Nic salts, but I have the Arcus. I get more than 2 weeks on my Arcus coils (I use it only to get my nic hit during the day) I think there might be something wrong with your coils, or maybe the batch of the coils. Tagging @Mic Lazzari and @Twisp to see if they can help you out.




Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn 
@Liz @Kenneth J Rudy @Raymond7905 , I will look into this for you. In the meantime, can you tell me ... what your airflow setting is and which Tyko coil are you using? Thx

Reactions: Like 1


----------

